# EHV controler



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

44depot said:


> Hi, i have a question. Where can i find EHV controler? i need 350v but only 300A peak.
> 
> Is there any available in shops, or i must order custom.


Hi 44,

This might work for ya. 

http://www.plccenter.com/buy/MAGNETEK+DRIVES/CIMRF7U20750 

A misprint on that. Really at 191 lbs. You also need an option card as this is set up for induction motors.

Obviously not what you had in mind. I don't think you'll have much luck. Brushless motors are usually sold with the controller as a package. Back to China?

Regards,

major


----------



## 44depot (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah i think so:/
im waiting for sime more data from china dealer.
Other solution is warp 11 with some good controlr, but there is no successor for zilla Z2k:/


----------

